# Stereo Integrity BM MKIV review.



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

First off, I would like to start this review by saying many thanks to Nick for letting me participate in his Promo offer. He was very easy to talk with and the whole process went very well. 

I actually received the sub a while back, but due to a delay in getting the sub delivered, I missed the window of opportunity that I had work on this install for my work truck. Now that things are dying down at work, I am able to start focusing on it again. I will discuss other parts of the install later, maybe in another thread.

On with the review...well kinda.

Here are the obligatory packaging and un-boxing shots: 




















Sorry for the crap pics. I'm saving up for a D-SLR, so I am stuck using my phone for now. 

One of the things that I find funny is that the brown box that it ships in is almost the right size for the enclosure, so it gives a good visual of how tiny the requirement is for this sub. 

I also have two BMMKIIIs as well, but they are going into a friends truck. Maybe if time permits, I will do a comparison between the two. We will see. 

I should be able to start the build on Sunday, so more to come.

Justin


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weightless said:


> I should be able to start the build on Sunday, so more to come.
> 
> Justin


It's well past Sunday of last week.  Any updates?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Too busy watching American Dad. LOLZ


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Haha, nice catch on American Dad. 

No, I haven't had a chance to build the box yet. My sisters deck stairs practically collapsed, so the last two weekends have been spent over there rebuilding instead of building in my garage. Cant wait though. 

I bought the wood though, 3/4" 13 ply birtch. I should be wrapped up with the stairs late Saturday and I will start working on the box on Sunday. Cant wait...

I will be working on my amp rack as well so stay tuned. 

Im actually going to mate them wi whatever mids and tweeters i have laying around until your mid and marks tweeter are released.

****, where'd all the money and time go?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Minor update.

I started building the box today. Made all the cuts, glued everything together.

I went to cut the hole for the sub and I jut found out that my circle jig doesn't fit my router. So tomorrow I will be picking up another jig or another router.  

The dimensions are 13X35X4. This will net me a .507 cubic foot volume after subtracting the .05 displacement of the sub. 

I think I have built bigger amp racks than this thing.

Here are the pics from tonight.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


That's it for now. I will have the hole cut, speaker mounted by tomorrow. I'm going to test it in house until I get the rest of my system installed this weekend. 

I will have everything finished by then and will give my initial review.

I am driving to NY on Monday so I will get a lot of time to listen then.

That's it for tonight. Off to bed...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Kool, can not wait to see/hear your thoughts on this. I'm sure it will be like others , meaning very satisfied.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

I see quite a few people using birch plywood for boxes. I can see how the plywood is sturdier than MDF but how does it affect acoustics? I thought the multiple layers in the plywood may vibrate in any spots where the glue didn't make contact. I've seen home audio speaker cabinets made out of hard woods but I'm just not used to it in the mobile environment. I'm curious to hear the review for this particular build. The subs are so accurate and clean, any unwanted sounds from the enclosure would be instantly recognized. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

jmmdm2 said:


> I see quite a few people using birch plywood for boxes. I can see how the plywood is sturdier than MDF but how does it affect acoustics? I thought the multiple layers in the plywood may vibrate in any spots where the glue didn't make contact. I've seen home audio speaker cabinets made out of hard woods but I'm just not used to it in the mobile environment. I'm curious to hear the review for this particular build. The subs are so accurate and clean, any unwanted sounds from the enclosure would be instantly recognized. I hope it goes well.


This isn't typically the birch you buy from a big-box retailer. Higher-end lumber yards and places like Woodcraft will sell certified "void-free" Baltic Birch plywood. The advantages are that it's more environment resistant than MDF (humidity & moisture), stronger in all dimensions, lighter, and you can put a beautiful stain and finish on it. Acoustically, it should be about the same, but I've heard that it can be less resonant, but that may just be folklore.

I'm thinking about picking up two of these drivers, so I'm now subscribed to this build.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Subed


----------

